# Can you charge application of stress 77071 during surgery?



## LynnS.321 (Jan 15, 2008)

Can you charge 77071  when performed during surgery?  The surgeon states the results of the stress inversion view in his operative note.  
Can you charge an ankle x-ray 73600- 52 with a 26 modifier for the ankle xray interpretation?  Or is all this inclusive with the surgery code? 
Thank you so much for your help.
Lynn Spille, CPC


----------



## nalaxu (Sep 27, 2018)

*77071 during surgery*



LynnS.321 said:


> Can you charge 77071  when performed during surgery?  The surgeon states the results of the stress inversion view in his operative note.
> Can you charge an ankle x-ray 73600- 52 with a 26 modifier for the ankle xray interpretation?  Or is all this inclusive with the surgery code?
> Thank you so much for your help.
> Lynn Spille, CPC



I am researching this now and can't really find anything definitive about it.  Does anyone know?  Surgeon did stress fluoroscopy and wants to use 77071.  Since Fluoro is packaged, wouldn't the 77071 also be packaged?

Pam, RHIA


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Sep 27, 2018)

*77071 can be billed*

The surgeon stresses the syndesmosis to see if it needs repair. The fact that he stressed the joint needs to be documented. 

Viewing can be done either with X-ray or fluro. You can bill for the X-ray if it's documented.

I don't bill for viewing with fluro.


----------

